# Human skull donated to Goodwill



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

If you need a skull prop make sure to check your local Goodwill. 
http://news.msn.com/offbeat/human-skull-donated-to-goodwill-store-in-texas


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I swear, I am always at the wrong place, dang!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Iam not sure if that is even legal. The law is kinda funny about real human body parts.

And your link doesnt work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Probably qualifies as an "Oops, my bad!" incident:jol:

Here's another link:

http://www.kvue.com/story/news/local/2014/08/27/police-human-skull-donated-to-goodwill/14684745/


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Hard to score those genuine human bits, but I did snap up a legit headstone from 1903, the owner moved and passed away in upper michigan with a full burial so the original stone in German went to the wayside where it sat in a garage for 40 years (2 owners of the property) before I hauled it away for the cost of the fuel.


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

I saw it I thought it was stupid of them to do that how did they get a hold of it..


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE said:


> I saw it I thought it was stupid of them to do that how did they get a hold of it..


Up until the mid 80's, there was a thriving market in human bones from India. Relatives would sell skulls, full skellies and other bones to wholesalers who distributed them worldwide. You didn't need to have a legitimate need (teacher, MD etc) to be able to buy them; no questions asked.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> Iam not sure if that is even legal. The law is kinda funny about real human body parts.
> 
> And your link doesnt work.


From watching the show Oddities, it sound like the laws for the sale of human remains varies from state to state.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I would've considered that a score if I found it. Geez, other Goodwill stores get everything! (Stomps foot like a six year old)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^ :laugheton:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Copchick, Hairazor, I agree with both of you. I never get the good stuff when I go. Not fair.

I know when I worked at a teaching hospital, the human bones we got all came from India. Like dstading said, India has/had some of the more lax laws in the world.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I wondered where that went! Next time I'll check the pile before my wife takes a load to Goodwill.


----------

